# Fat Loss Advice For Oprah Winfrey  and  All Yo-Yo Dieters



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

In the January issue of O magazine, Oprah Winfrey says she is once again struggling with her weight and has just tipped the scales at 200 pounds. “I’m embarrassed,” said Oprah. “I’m mad at myself. I can’t believe that after all these years, all the things I now how to do, I’m still talking about [...]

*Read More...*


----------

